# Помогите оценить баян



## batarey (1 Ноя 2016)

Есть табличка - РСФСР баянная фабрика диплома 2 степени. Белого цвета, 50х годов. 
Состояние хорошее, меха без нажатия кнопок практически не растягиваются, ремни практически новые, западает одна клавиша иногда. Звук хороший. 
Помогите определиться со стоимостью, не знаю за сколько выставить


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Если Ваш баян кусковой,то цена не более 5-7 тысяч, ежели цельный( что вряд ли), то 16-20 тысяч рублей.


----------



## batarey (1 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо. Думал дороже будет. Видел такие в объявлениях 20 -30 в среднем, но не знал в чем отличия


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Отличие именно в том,кусковая или цельная планка внутри инструмента.У Вас рядовой Тульский баян,его плюс только в том что он приятного белого цвета))...Так что не замораживайтесь с ценой,ежели вдруг дадут за него 7 тысяч с радостью прощайтесь с ним.


----------



## batarey (1 Ноя 2016)

zet10/ писал:


> Отличие именно в том,кусковая или цельная планка внутри инструмента.У Вас рядовой Тульский баян,его плюс только в том что он приятного белого цвета))...Так что не замораживайтесь с ценой,ежели вдруг дадут за него 7 тысяч с радостью прощайтесь с ним.


просто видел точно такие же в объявлениях за 30 тысяч. 
вот например    https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_tula_836837056


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2016)

Вы спросили,Вам ответили! В остальном Ваше дело какую цену ставить, можно и 100 тысяч поставить, от чего же нет... Ставьте!... Тут давеча на Авито один "Псих", поставил цену в 50 тысяч на то,что лучше выбросить на помойку.На Авито есть с кого "пример" брать))


----------



## krainalelek (2 Ноя 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Вы спросили,Вам ответили! В остальном Ваше дело какую цену ставить, можно и 100 тысяч поставить, от чего же нет... Ставьте!... Тут давеча на Авито один "Псих", поставил цену в 50 тысяч на то,что лучше выбросить на помойку.На Авито есть с кого "пример" брать))


Пожалуйста, напишите своё мнение по моему аккордеончику: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7028.html
Каков спрос в Москве на такие модели для щупленьких деток маленького роста? По размеру как 1/2, но заниматься можно года 3 - 3,5, пока не подрастет до большего инструмента. Да и звучание поинтересней чем у Вельтмейстеров.


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

А с чего Вы решили что у Вас 1/2?по характеристикам это какой то гибрид 3/4, с 34 клавишами и 75 басами.Не думаю что в этом Аккордеоне звучание лучше , чем у той же немецкой Стеллы 1/2. Спрос на 1/2 в Москве есть,но Ваш аккордеон к этой категории вряд ли относится, любой педагог ДМШ его "забракует". Цена в 300 у.е  по нынешнему курсу для него завышена,за эти деньги можно вполне спокойно купить отличную немецкую половинку с 5 регистрами.Тем не менее  Ваш аккордеон может найти "своего" покупателя ,среди людей которые ищут себе легкий и компактный инструмент,это или пенсионеры или музыканты которые работают по различным мероприятиям по 2-3 раза в день и им нужен походный и не дорогой вариант,чтоб если чего и не жалко было инструмент.


----------



## krainalelek (2 Ноя 2016)

Так я и писал, что 3/4. Ну почти) басов чуть меньше. Габаритами просто он как 1/2. Линейку там на фото приложил,чтобы можно было размеры определить. 
Так ребенок отучился 2 класса и все Стеллы, на которых играли его однокашки, звучали похуже. Это мнение нескольких педагогов было. Итальянский аккорд наверное или конструкция резонаторов, может еще какие причины)
А почему вы считаете, что его любой педагог забракует? По каким параметрам? У нас в школе вообще не было никаких замечаний в его сторону.


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

Понимаете, в Москве педагоги разбалованы инструментами, поэтому Вам проще продать его на "переферии".Может Вам лучше попробовать продать его у себя в школе? У нас такая практика существует, инструменты учеников переходят из рук в руки по "наследству", если это класс одного педагога.


----------



## krainalelek (2 Ноя 2016)

По нынешнему курсу 300 долларов у нас в школе я даже предлагать боюсь. Те, которые идут учиться в музыкалку не могут себе позволить сейчас такие траты на инструмент. Я в прошлом году РоялСтандарт 7/8 практически в идеальном состоянии отдал за 15т. и то это было очень дорого для родителей. Раздумывали недели две, искали альтернативный вариант подешевле. А вот на счет разных исполнителей, играющих по различным мероприятиям я и не подумал) Спасибо за подсказку!


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2016)

Всегда пожалуйста! Это очень хороший вариант для "пристройки" Вашего инструмента! Рад был помочь.


----------

